# What targets are best????



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ok, its time for a new target. In years past I always got the el cheapo bag type targets but I'm tired of them not lasting.

Even though I know some of the other "block" type are good, I just have a hard time dropping a benjamin on a target........!!!!

This will be mainly for yard type, stand simulating field point and broadhead practice.

What do ya'll use and what kind of duration are you getting?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

It's just like binoculars: you can drop $250 six times for six bad ones, or drop $1250 once for your Swarovski's.

Garbage in garbage out.

I bought one of the Big Green targets, $45-$75 at Gander Mountain. Impressed so far. Also just got a Glen Del full rut buck. They are normally $249, got it for $199 at Gander.

By the way, are there any 3D shoots around Houston this weekend??


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

This is, by far, the most durable target I've found: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Archery/Targets/Foam-Block-Bag-Burlap-Targets|/pc/104791680/c/104693580/sc/104624280/i/103978980/Rinehart-18-1-Target/728734.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-archery-targets-foam-block-bag-burlap-targets%2F_%2FN-1100047%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_103978980%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104693580%253Bcat104624280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104791680%3Bcat104693580%3Bcat104624280%3Bcat103978980

I run a bowhunting ranch and NO target I've seen stands up to these. When I bought mine 5 years ago, they had a 1-year guarantee that you couldn't shoot it out - if you could, they would replace it! Not sure if they still have that guarantee but it wouldn't surprise me. You can shoot it with field points AND broadheads.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> It's just like binoculars: you can drop $250 six times for six bad ones, or drop $1250 once for your Swarovski's.
> 
> Garbage in garbage out.
> 
> ...


I think I read there is one down here in brazoria co Sunday


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Glen del buck held up great, if I was you I would buy another cheap bag and wait till deer season is over, targets are much cheaper after deer season


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Glen del buck held up great, if I was you I would buy another cheap bag and wait till deer season is over, targets are much cheaper after deer season


^X2

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

i have used yellow jacket bag and broadhead targets with good success..


----------



## shaggy73 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Rinehardt 18*

I purchased the Rinehardt 18 the one BrushyHillGuide sent you a link on. The best $100 I ever spent on archery gear. You can not even tell where I have been hitting the target the past 2 years. BTW: I have yet to turn and shoot any of the other sides. Another key take away is to store them in a dry cool place out of the sun when not in use. 
Happy Hunting!
Shaggy


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Just bought one of the bag targets from Academy for around 40$ and the arrows shot through, ended up going back and buying the Rinehart.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I like the Rhinehart targets the best. The Glendale that I got a fews ago is shot out, I will never buy another one. Here's a picture of my new Rhinehart Zombie.


----------



## extgreen (Oct 26, 2011)

don't get the Black Block, i bought it a month ago and it doesn't stand up to broad heads as well as i'd like, and i've shot out most of the lil dots also


----------

